# Agh damn puppy! LOL



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I was up for 23 hours yesterday (long story, lotsa travel) n drove back for 4 hours from Miami in the middle of the night... this morning I wake up to a barking puppy (thank god she let me sleep till 930!), I look in her crate n she's pulled the cone off her head... her cast looks OK but I go look at the cone n she destroyed it!! Ugh. She was gonna get a cast change tomorrow but I called em up n moved it up to today so I could get a new cone while I'm at it. I now have the wonderful task of keeping a tempremental psycho from chewing her cast for the next 3 hours... any bets on how many times she'll draw blood from me?? LOL! She's in her X-Pen chewing a bone right now... at least she stops chewing her cast when I go "eh eh!". She's really wired n gone a lil crazy with the lack of exercise...


----------



## Alicia Mertz (Mar 28, 2006)

:lol: ROFLMFAO :lol: 

Oh, the fun you must be having... LMAO Can I send Dom down to play with her? Looks like they have the same opinion on what's fun. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG........and those are cone-pieces scattered around? LOL!


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks like my kind of pup.Nice teeth :lol: 

Greg


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Greg Long said:


> Looks like my kind of pup.Nice teeth :lol:
> 
> Greg


Those ARE nice teeth, aren't they? So beautifully DISPLAYED!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

Awww. She's like a little tiny Shooter...only just angry looking, not demonic. At least her eyes don't glow. Have a fun day, Mike.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Instead of a cone, have you thought about something like this instead?


http://www.bonafido.com/page6.html

or

http://www.bitenot.com/


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

*She got a new cast!*

Here's her new cast... 




























I'll stick with the cone, it works n she deals with it, just gotta make sure the stirng can't come undone again lol.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Another VERY cool cast!

That girl knows her accessories......


----------



## Alicia Mertz (Mar 28, 2006)

My goodness her front legs look LONG in that last picture!  Did they stretch them when you took her to the vet? :-s 

I'm going to start calling her Miss Fantastic! :lol: :wink:

HEY! That would explain how she got her collar off!! :lol:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwww. No more pink? 

How much longer does she have to wear it? It can't be comfortable for her!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Next thurs it comes off n they take x-rays to make sure she's fixed. So 8 more days. Poor girl!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Those pictures are great. She looks like she has mutiple personality disorder!!!! Upper pictures she looks like a little crocodile, then last picture with new cast she looks like a perfect little angel.

Looks like the vets are having lots of fun designing pictures for her casts. Someone is a veritable artist! :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike, could you try putting bitter Apple on the cast? That might negate the need for the collar.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Kristen, I think the only reason Mike doesn't want to get one of those doggy donut head thingys is that it will clash with the cast. :lol:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Susan, I think you're right. 

The first ones, look, imo, kind of silly; I like the ones on the second link better, personally. To me, the first ones make the dog look like a clown dog. LOL


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm getting excellent radio reception in my truck when she's around, why would I go and ruin that now? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I'm getting excellent radio reception in my truck when she's around, why would I go and ruin that now? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Poor Lyka. Are you going to keep these shots for blackmail? I would. When she won't follow an OB command later threaten to plaster the internet with shots of her in the "collar" acting like a psycho dog. I swear my puppy fears me sharingn some of the shots we've gotten of him...

What a nice vet staff to keep decorating her casts! Then again for as muc as they're probaby charging you it ought to be Picasso on those dang things :wink:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Kristen, I had one of those Bite Not collars (the ones that look like the kind humans wear if they suffer whiplash). The problem was that they didn't work for the back half of the body, or rear legs of long bodied GSD's!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I went to PetSmart last week to get a different E-Collar for her that didn't require a string to be tied -- the ones that fit around her neck are useless because she has such a long neck! Then I found out the one the vet gave me is huge because it's designed for a bigger dog, but has lil loopholes at the base for a string to tie it to a dog like Lÿka, so I stuck with the E-Collar that the vet gave me... it's only another week, I'm not gonna bother with any fancy special crap for just another week, by the time I get the thing it'll only be used for 2 more days or so lol.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

fancy special crap :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Have you tried a bite not collar? - the one already mentioned?

I had great success with one of these with a dog intent on pulling out his neutering stiches. 

Also, I found with mine that it really does seem to help put a snug t-shirt on them - kind of a swaddling effect that calms them down for some reason.


----------

